# 2000 headlights



## ravens2552 (May 31, 2005)

Can some one please help me?
I have a 2000 maxima and i want to upgrade my stock headlights to hid headlights from a 02-03 maxima. First of all, i was told that i can't just replace the headlights from a 02-03 maxima and that i need a conversion kit? I don't know what that is and where i get it from? 
Also, where can i get the best deal on 02-03 maxima headlights? 
Please help!


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

ravens2552 said:


> Can some one please help me?
> I have a 2000 maxima and i want to upgrade my stock headlights to hid headlights from a 02-03 maxima. First of all, i was told that i can't just replace the headlights from a 02-03 maxima and that i need a conversion kit? I don't know what that is and where i get it from?
> Also, where can i get the best deal on 02-03 maxima headlights?
> Please help!


There is a fair amount of info in these forums on this. also, there is a lot of DIY stuff you could find using google.com. Good luck!

BTW, IMHO, its not worth it simply because of the issues of theft. happens more often than you think


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

I did this swap a couple of years ago. Its not that hard. All you have to do is buy the wiring harness from courtesy nissan. its around $40 if i remember. Then its easy to install yourself. Oh, you also have to buy the bottom mounting clips which costs less then a buck each.


----------



## ravens2552 (May 31, 2005)

am3rican said:


> There is a fair amount of info in these forums on this. also, there is a lot of DIY stuff you could find using google.com. Good luck!
> 
> BTW, IMHO, its not worth it simply because of the issues of theft. happens more often than you think


Really? I am new to this, so do not know the process. I will look for other helpfull tips on other forums


----------



## ravens2552 (May 31, 2005)

am3rican said:


> There is a fair amount of info in these forums on this. also, there is a lot of DIY stuff you could find using google.com. Good luck!
> 
> BTW, IMHO, its not worth it simply because of the issues of theft. happens more often than you think


Is this the converting kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7977901953&category=33710


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

no thats not it... here'e the wiring kit..

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=24009-A33HK


----------



## ravens2552 (May 31, 2005)

mclee45 said:


> no thats not it... here'e the wiring kit..
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=24009-A33HK



Thank you for finding the kit. So this kit will turn my my regular 2000 maxima headlights into xenon headlights? Then i can just buy the headlights for 02-03 maxima right? Also, can i install this kit my self or is it really difficult to install?

Hey i was checking out your car and is it a 2000? It looks tight. It looks like you had the same type of light i have( the stock headlights from a 2000) but, then i guess you converted to xenon headlights. They looks bad ass!


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

yes i have a 2000 with 02-03 headlights


----------



## ravens2552 (May 31, 2005)

mclee45 said:


> yes i have a 2000 with 02-03 headlights


So how hard is it to install the kit, and what website would you recommend to get the 02-03 headlights?


----------

